# Listen to the weekend I had.....



## Honor (Apr 20, 2009)

So this weekend I found out my little sister(the one who gave up her baby for adoption) is pregnant and is getting married! I was beyond shocked. But he's a nice guy and he has a trailer and a car and a job so... it could be worse. ohhhh and it was HIS idea to get married. then we lost our dog I think I made a thread about that but then we got him back Praise GOD. and then I found out I was pregnant! whoa, so how was ya'lls weekend??
oh and in case you're curious I'm due Dec 25th and my oldest son's b-day is the 23rd. it's going to be CRAZY!!!! oh and if you don't mind praying I would love that I'm praying for three things in particular. 1.) that the child (hopefully Chloe) loves the Lord 2.)that the child is healthy 3.) that the child is non fussy!
Thank Ya'll


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the update Jessica.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats on your baby! I will pray for your family.


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 20, 2009)

Good gracious, Jessi. What excitement! Glad you survived the weekend! I'm really happy that your dog returned (your children must be so excited)! And of course you and your family will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## Honor (Apr 20, 2009)

oh they are excited!!! We aren't telling the boys about the baby until I'm farther along. It's hard though. Because we have already told just about everyone except my dad's side of the family. Oh and me and my little sister are 5 days apart! Crazy!


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 20, 2009)

Jessica I'm so happy to hear about your pregnancy! Congratulations; how wonderful.

And I will pray for your sister's marriage, and her baby, as well as yours.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow! What a weekend. Congratulations all around!


----------



## Knoxienne (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Prufrock (Apr 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Apr 21, 2009)

congratulations! Praise God!


----------



## Theognome (Apr 21, 2009)

First, I'll answer your question- My weekend was spent cooking six dozen calzones, followed by running out the door to get an eyefull of a 1910 model T that drove by the house... only to trip over some obstacle and faceplant into the asphalt. That was my weekend.

As for your news...

Well, praise His name!

Theognome


----------



## he beholds (Apr 21, 2009)

Wooo hoooo!!!


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 21, 2009)

Theognome said:


> First, I'll answer your question- My weekend was spent cooking six dozen calzones, followed by running out the door to get an eyefull of a 1910 model T that drove by the house... only to trip over some obstacle and faceplant into the asphalt. That was my weekend.
> 
> Theognome



Pictures?
Video?


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 21, 2009)

congratulations,


----------



## jlynn (Apr 21, 2009)

That sounds like quite a weekend! Congratulations. Praying for your family.


----------



## Richard King (Apr 21, 2009)

You are carrying on the current PB theme by going forth and multiplying. May God bless your pregnancy.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 21, 2009)

Cool beans!!! Congrats!


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 21, 2009)

Praise the Lord! May you have an uneventful nine months followed by a blessed delivery.


----------



## Honor (Apr 21, 2009)

Richard King said:


> You are carrying on the current PB theme by going forth and multiplying. May God bless your pregnancy.


that does seem to be the theme doesn't it?? I think the goal is to get enough member pregnant and then all us hormonal women are going to demand ahem I mean ask for a pregnancy forum LOL.

and yes I would LOVE an uneventful 9 months... I haven't had one of those yet so it would be nice to have that this time 

Sara.. how do you do your avatars they are the neatest!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats to you and your faithfulness in bringing some more baby Christians into the world!,How wonderful you and sis and so close,this is gonna be a great story as it continues to unfold,keep us posted, and we will pray!!


----------

